# What morph is my corn snake?



## Snake10713 (Oct 7, 2013)

whitewolf511's's Library | Photobucket

When i brought her at the RSPCA i didn't ask what morph she is would someone be able to tell what morph she is?


----------



## SpiritSerpents (Mar 20, 2011)

You know, she's actually a little hard to tell. She's either a normal (probably from miami-lines) or an extremely brown anery. I would have leaned towards the dark miami, but her eyes are silver which is not seen on normals, but is an anery trait instead.

So I'm going to say you have a really unique anery for the time being.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

I'd say it's a Rootbeer corn. That's a hybrid between a Red rat snake and a Great plains rat snake.


----------



## Mike1 (Feb 10, 2012)

I would say rootbeer! but could be wrong.


----------



## SpiritSerpents (Mar 20, 2011)

Rootbeer would explain it perfectly!


----------

